# Senneca, Peidmont Water temps



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Anybody been there lately,,, if so what has the water temp been??????


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Was There Sunday And It Was 65 In Most Of The Lake
Bttmline


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Which Lake???????


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

anybody out there???????


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

at peidmont again yesterday, the temp was around 62.5 over most of the lake. nope, didn't catch anything. the front beat me to the lake.
bttmline


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks bttmline


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Friday the surface water temps were 61 degrees in most places. What a wet miserable day! Worked very hard for 'Eyes but totaled 14 with 7 keepers with 2 Largemouth, 1 small Muskie, 1 Rock Bass, 1 Channel Cat, and 1 Carp as bonuses. The 3 biggest 'Eyes (only about 16 inches, lol) and the Channel came on lead core in 23 FOW. Everything else came on Gold/Green 1/4 ounce Vib-"E"s, most on the roadbed except for 3 that came out of 10 FOW on the outside edge of a weedline.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I guess there gonna lower Piedmont Monday????????? 

Has anybody been getting any eye's,, wanting to get out tonight and in the AM somewhere????

Any reports


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Now i heard the 15th the drawdown will begin
bttmline


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

The lady at the marina is who told me via phone?????


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Kingjohn....I talked to the information director,or some such title, for the MWCD myself Monday and he told me Piedmont would start on the 15th along with Clendenning, Seneca, and Leesville. Tappan and Atwood start Nov. 1st according to him. Take it for what it's worth....


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

The lady was a little wishy washy soo I took it with a grain of salt,,,,,, That sooths the soul cuz I was thinking of hitting a WV lake for perch NO LIMIT,, but was getting antsy when I heard the misinformation from her!!!


SO is anything bitting at these lake,,, and can you still get boats in at pied. senneca etc.

John


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Piedmont was about a foot higher than normal on Wednesday but should be back to normal soon. Surface temps were 57 degrees, down 5 degrees from the previous Friday. The Saugeye/Largemouth/Smallmouth bite was doing well Wednesday. We ended up catching 13 Saugeyes with 7 in the 17-19 inch range, and 13 Bass. None of the Bass were dinks. The biggest Smallie went 4.2 and the Largemouths were in the 2-3 pound range. Fish are scattered. We caught both Bass and 'Eyes in 7-10 FOW and 'Eyes in 21-26 FOW. All the shallow fish came on 1/4 ounce Green/Gold Vib-"E"s. The 21-22 FOW 'Eyes came on the same thing. The deeper fish have been coming on lead core with #8 Shad Raps.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm hitting Piedmont tomorrow. I'll be in a green flatbottomed crawdad fishing the dam and roadbed areas. If anyone else is going give me a shout.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Got out early ,,,water temps vary 53 in the deeper sections 48 in others. Not much luck tossed everything,, ended up with 2 cats.
Day started out by locking the keys in the vehicle,,, while running ,,sitting in the parking lot loading the boat,, did I mention while running. The extra set are with my old fishing partner in KY. 

(Im not proud) thought you all might get a laugh I did later. Oh yeah while pulling the boat out I broke a bunk on the trailer. what a day good thing I had a good attitude today,,, It was nice getting out.
Looked like a large fire in Sennecaville this morning early ,, about ten fire trucks at the funeral home hope nobody was hurt!!!!

Boy the duck hunters were on top of each other!!!!!!
Well Im confuzed as to where the heck to go now,, everyone I spoke with at Seneca today pulled cats and a few largemouths NO EYES

John


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

What way do you guys work the vibee's ??? vertical,,, cast rip stop rip,, whats the best way. I'm from WV and kinda new to the vibee thing, fished a few of those today various ways , channels, rocks ,vertical w/no real sucsess. 

Soo what the best way to fish them guys, gals??????????????????????

John

Go Kings


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a pretty decent Friday afternoon.
We took 2 keepers and 5 short fish on leadcore and Wally Divers in 22 FOW.
Picked up 7 more in shallow on Vib-es.
The keepers were 16-22 inches.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Monday, the water temp was 55 degrees. caught only 1 hammerhandle. Sunday had a great day, 5 filet makers, 15 to 20 inchers. be back on thursday. all on gold 1/2 once vibé. 
bttmline


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm gonna try my best to get there ,,the little lady wants to fish WV for gills though,,,, do gills get fired up in the fall as well!!!!!!
But I will try for Piedmont!!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Went again yesterday. Sorry Tim, I neglected to get written permission to fish your pond, lol. We ended up catching 9 Bass, both largemouth and Smallmouth, and 18 Saugeyes. We kept 8 'Eyes, from 17 to 24 inches. No pattern yesterday for us. We caught fish everywhere in 3, 7, 10, 14, 21, & 26 FOW. Most came on 1/4 Green/Gold Vib-"E"s and the rest on #8 Pearl White Shad Raps.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I went again this morning and what a blow out. fishing and wind. caught 8 and that was the length too. temps were at 52.8. probly won't get back out till at least sunday.
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds like I need to make my way to Cripple Creek for some Vibeeeeeeeeeee's  


Hey jim, you got any green and gold, or you keeping them all


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I have Green/Gold in every size except 1/4 right now but I expect to be restocked this coming week.


----------

